# Hulk Smash!!!



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I suppose there is a first time for everything and I had one of those occurrences today.. Set me up with 4 str Thera Gold, I'm a beast!









Anybody else ever done this? Just ripped as I was pulling it back.. It was on a bandset I don't use that much.. Now I see why..


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Never done that-But i did tear the center outa my Dankung Genral while i was a speed shooting yesterday, I think I actually did it while shooting hex nuts, was seein how fast I could shoot, soo sure did mess up the pouch, hadda trash it, git a new one, probly had couple thousand shots on it so can't complain, shootin rocks, screws, bolts, nails, sometimes even actual round ammo











njenkins said:


> I suppose there is a first time for everything and I had one of those occurrences today.. Set me up with 4 str Thera Gold, I'm a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, you have to match the pouch strength to the band.


----------



## ARB (Dec 31, 2009)

Are those Black Thera tubes? No wonder the pouch broke, 2 black Thera tubes each side is a very strong slingshot! 2 Black Thera tubes are significantly higher pull weight than 1 Silver Thera tube.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

ARB said:


> Are those Black Thera tubes? No wonder the pouch broke, 2 black Thera tubes each side is a very strong slingshot! 2 Black Thera tubes are significantly higher pull weight than 1 Silver Thera tube.


Nope. Those are 2040 tubes. The last bandset that I had made from Dankung.. I never used it cause I thought it was a bit short..


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had the same problem with one of my pouches I made today the reason.I was making a six strand 1745* but for easy fitting instead of three individual holes each end of the pouch I made one large slot each end but it was too close to the edge of the pouch which severely weakened the pouch it did not last long three shots and I had to bury it.


----------



## slingshot 0703 (Mar 25, 2010)

the same thing happened to my first dankung, i used 2040 4 strand tubes. the pouch just broke in my hand when i was going to test the strength


----------

